# A Harness for WalkingRock



## Zamric (Apr 5, 2013)

I have had this "vision" running thru my head for sometime now about a Harness for WalkingRock. The purpose for such a thing is 2 fold.

One: A Harness to secure him in the back of the truck (4 corners) so he doesn't slide around and double as a "Seatbelt" in case of accidents.

Two: It will be equipped with 4 handles for easy carrying. (secured from underneath)

I have designed one that should work ok but before I invest in all that leather, about 6 sq feet (It will look VERY MUCH like Leather Armor). I was wondering if anyone else has seen or heard of such a thing. I would like to see a couple (if possable) of other designs before I start this project


----------



## Irwin4530 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have no experience here.......but would a dog crate not work too....and be less expensive?


----------



## mctlong (Apr 5, 2013)

I have no suggestions, but am very excited to see what contraptions you and others come up with.


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2013)

I just transport mine in big cement mixing tubs. I would not want him secured at all four corners in the back of a truck like that.


----------



## ascott (Apr 5, 2013)

> I would not want him secured at all four corners in the back of a truck like that.



Would worry me too.....


----------



## wellington (Apr 5, 2013)

I thought you were going to hook him upto a cart and have him pull the poop and clippings for ya. I had actually seen a picture of this somewhere, but couldn't find it. 
I would also suggest a cage for the back of the truck. If an accident were to happen, he would have a better chance of less injuries if he were in a cage, just my thought. You could do the harness for your other reasons probably cheaper and easier if you went with the thicker nylon straps. 
What ever you decide, you must share pics, with him in it


----------



## jaizei (Apr 5, 2013)

wellington said:


> I thought you were going to hook him upto a cart and have him pull the poop and clippings for ya. I had actually seen a picture of this somewhere, but couldn't find it.
> I would also suggest a cage for the back of the truck. If an accident were to happen, he would have a better chance of less injuries if he were in a cage, just my thought. You could do the harness for your other reasons probably cheaper and easier if you went with the thicker nylon straps.
> What ever you decide, you must share pics, with him in it



[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8RwXqEzr_4[/video]


----------



## Zamric (Apr 5, 2013)

Tom said:


> I just transport mine in big cement mixing tubs. I would not want him secured at all four corners in the back of a truck like that.



This will be more than just an apperatus for transport.

I want to be able to leave it on him for a period of time (so it needs to be fashionable), and he should be able to move about in it without it hindering his movement in any way...unless it (the harness) is secured to somthing, (also acting as a tether to restrict movement when in puplic).

I am curiuos as to why you would use a concrete mixing tub to transport but not secure it in the back of your truck? Isn't all that sliding around dangerous?... or more specifically, Why not secure him to the 4 corners of the truck?




jaizei said:


> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8RwXqEzr_4[/video]


 I've seen this.... it is what started the whole vision in the 1st place!

for those not aware of it.... I get these visions when it's time for me to "Get Creative".... My last vision was of my Twin Enclosure project....and it turned out great!


----------



## wellington (Apr 5, 2013)

jaizei said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you were going to hook him upto a cart and have him pull the poop and clippings for ya. I had actually seen a picture of this somewhere, but couldn't find it.
> ...



Ha, thanks, that's the one




Zamric said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I just transport mine in big cement mixing tubs. I would not want him secured at all four corners in the back of a truck like that.
> ...





I have a vision, I think it was meant for you. It was of you, you were very creative. You were in Chicago, in my back yard. You were building something. Oh, that's right, Tatums big boy outdoor enclosure 


Oh, I almost forgot. You had those two beautiful leopards with you and you told me to keep them, you just didn't have time for them any more


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2013)

I use a van, not a pick up. There is not much room to slide in their tubs. Barely enough room to turn around. They mostly just sit still when I'm driving.

My issue with tying them off to four points would be that they can't turn in place, and they would never stop trying. In the tubs, they can turn all they want, but they can't climb out. It's a nice way to contain the mess too. I just hose off the tortoise and tub once I arrive.


----------



## Zamric (Apr 5, 2013)

Tom said:


> I use a van, not a pick up. There is not much room to slide in their tubs. Barely enough room to turn around. They mostly just sit still when I'm driving.
> 
> My issue with tying them off to four points would be that they can't turn in place, and they would never stop trying. In the tubs, they can turn all they want, but they can't climb out. It's a nice way to contain the mess too. I just hose off the tortoise and tub once I arrive.



hmmmm never thought of the "turning around issue"

ponder...
ponder...
ponder...:shy:


----------



## ascott (Apr 5, 2013)

> (also acting as a tether to restrict movement when in puplic).



lol...now this, either very amusing or not so nice....


----------



## Zamric (Apr 5, 2013)

wellington said:


> I have a vision, I think it was meant for you. It was of you, you were very creative. You were in Chicago, in my back yard. You were building something. Oh, that's right, Tatums big boy outdoor enclosure
> 
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot. You had those two beautiful leopards with you and you told me to keep them, you just didn't have time for them any more





WOW! that was some vision!....did you,by chance, have mushrooms in your salad tonight?




ascott said:


> > (also acting as a tether to restrict movement when in puplic).
> 
> 
> 
> lol...now this, either very amusing or not so nice....



we are planning a possable move to Davis Calafornia. it will be a long car ride for the boy and I think he should be able to get out and walk around a little, it would be really nice to stake him in a park when camping overnight or rest stop and enjoy some lunch without constantly supervising a 100 lb bulldozer!


----------



## Steve_McQueen (Apr 5, 2013)

If your rest stops are anything like ours, you probably don't want him grazing there...


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 5, 2013)

Cameron, you are absolutely amazing! You either have an excellent memory, or the best search engine in the world. You ALWAYS come up with the link or the picture.

And Zamric: I would think it would be better to use that woven strapping material rather than leather. 

When I put a big tortoise in the bed of my truck I just leave them free in there. They don't slide around and they can't climb out.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Apr 5, 2013)

can't you glue something like rubber mat to the floor of the van,that might stop him sliding so much


----------



## Tony the tank (Apr 5, 2013)

I use Lg Rubbermaid containers for transporting them ....It holds them tight so they can't move around and they feel secure ..as a plus they contain any accidents and can be washed out..


----------



## ascott (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-11259.html

I really like post 25 on the above thread....thought I would attach here for your peeksee...


----------

